# Upgrade Suggestions



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi

So, I'm new to the forum but have used the forum for information for a while and I'm a reaching out to the UK coffee community for a bit of guidance....hopefully

My current setup is the Sage Barista Express, I'v had it for 4 years now and I have enjoyed using it. I also have the Sage Smart Grinder Pro along side for slightly better grind adjustment and I planned on using it for different brewing methods but I haven't ended up doing so really.

I'm thinking now is the time to upgrade, which is where I'm hoping you guys can help me out.

Basically, my budget is £1000-£1500. I pretty much only drink small milk based drinks but love tinkering with my espresso (4/5oz of milk max). I make myself a coffee every morning before work and have a coffee in the morning and early afternoon on the weekends, my wife occasionally partakes but it's mainly just for me and the occasional visitor (obviously not at the minute though).

I have considered a few options but my front runners are as follows;

-ECM Classika II PID -Rocket Appartamento -Bezzera BZ10 and the Rancilio Silvia Pro, all with either my Smart Grinder alongside to start with until I can afford a good grinder or a Eureka Mignon Silenzio depending on the machine price.

My last option is to go old school/traditional/purist and go for Rancilio Silvia V6 and pair that with quality grinder.

I have to say my preference is for elegance and simplicity and for that reason I'm almost tempted to discount the Rocket but it appears to fit the budget quite well and I'm not going to lie I have a bit of a soft spot for the Silvia, maybe nostalgia?

I know Lelit and Fracino are quite popular on here but I'm just not a fan of their styling.

Hopefully that's not too much of a ramble and makes sense and I'm forward to hopefully hearing some of your suggestions or questions.

Many Thanks


----------

